# Deodorant Help



## gnatgnome (Oct 7, 2002)

I need to find a good way to melt down deodorant so I can refill the containers. I have gotten some good deals at the Amish dent stores but some of the containers don't work properly. I don't want to waste them but cannot use them the way they are. And trust me, trying to apply a tissue wrapped chunk of deodorant to my pits isn't the greatest. Any great advice?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

How about a small piece of cloth rubbed on the chunk and then on your pits? Store the cloth with the deodorant and reuse.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally would just crumble it out of the bad container and press it into the working container.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I think many deodorants contain alcohol which can burn. I know as a kid I used to light them on fire. So, you might be careful when heating them.


----------

